# Splinter Cell Conviction | HD3870 | Netgear HDMI Mediaplayer | Sony W880i



## murver (28. Oktober 2010)

hallo,

ich würde mich gerne von einigen teilen trennen.

1. Splinter Cell Conviction:
-zwangsläufig auf meinen account angemeldet, aber den kann man bestimmt weiter geben.
-top zustand
-nie online gespielt nur einmal durchgespielt und tschüss

Preis: 20€

2. Gecube Hd3870
-512mb dualslot
-zubehör vorhanden

Preis: 40€

3. Netgear EVA 2000
-HDMI Mediaplayer/Streamer
-DAteien von usb und aus dem lan können abgespielt werden
-zudem unterstützung für youtube und andere online film dienste

Preis: 40€

4: sony w880i
-komplettes zubehör
-keine nennenswerten macken/kratzer

Preis: 45€

Regeln:
-verkauf von privat -> keine garantie/gewährleistung/rückgabe
-sachen funktionieren einwandfrei wie beschrieben
-preise Verhandelbar und ohne versand.
-abholung möglich 56xxx
-zahlung per vorkasse oder paypal(gebühren müssten übernommen werden)

so das wars. 

immer her mit fragen/ anregungen und interesse

gruß notarzt


----------



## Kreon (28. Oktober 2010)

> 1. Splinter Cell Conviction:
> -zwangsläufig auf meinen account angemeldet, aber den kann man bestimmt weiter geben.
> Preis: 20€


[quote uid="9000536" unm="murver"][/quote]
Wie sieht ein Ubisoftaccount aus? Benutzername, Passwort, Nickname, Mailadresse? Welche Daten lassen sich da nachträglich noch ändern (Emailadresse, z.. B.)?

Über den Preis müssen wir noch sprechen


----------



## murver (28. Oktober 2010)

hehe das versuche ich gerade rauszufinden. leider habe ich gerade paar probs mit meinem passwort. melde mich wenn ich genaueres weiß

edit:

also man kann die email ändern das passwort den richtigen namen (habe ich garnicht angegeben)

nicht ändern kann man den Benutzernamen/nickname und das geburtsdatum (wobei bei geburtsdatum steht, das man sich an den ubi support wenden kann.

was schwebt dir preislich vor?


----------

